# Smallerl cage!



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

Big cage is becoming to difficult. I hate to clean it and it takes up SO MUCH room. I'm tearing my hair out, this cage is becoming more of a difficult task everyday. I need to de-upgrade for awhile. So any small cages that can fit at least four rats?


----------



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

There are no comfortable small cages for 4 rats I'm sorry. Rats need big cages you should know this owning rats especially having 4 rats. Don't make them suffer by downgrading its not fair


----------



## noncewords (Jul 24, 2013)

It depends what one means by small- just how big is the big cage, OP?


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

She might have a cumbersome five foot tall cage like I used to have that only housed four rats. I desperately wanted to down grade from that because I couldn't lift it. Its not nice to make assumptions like that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with downgrading... There's a difference between shoving them into a tiny little cage and simply looking for something that is a bit easier to handle. There are perfectly fine cages for four rats that are on the smaller side.

I don't know what kind of cage you have, OP, but you might like Martin's cages.


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

We have a Martin's R-690 that's supposedly good for 3-4 rats, and we have found it manageable. I forgot where I read it, but someone pointed out that the R-690 happens to be slender enough to fit in the bathtub. It makes the deep cleaning very easy. At the same time, it has two full floors and room for a big wheel and all the goodies you'd expect.

Have you considered buying two half-sized cages and joining them somehow? Perhaps the total cage size would be easier to handle if you could clean it one half at a time. Having only half of the cage out of commission at a time also solves the problem of where to put the rats while the cage is being cleaned. Our mouse lived like this, and being able to essentially clean the cage at whatever pace we wanted made things very easy.


----------



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

I actually only own three rats :/ Current cage takes up too much room and its too hard to clean. Be easier for a smaller cage that would still hold everything they need. I never asked suggestions for a cage that could atleast hold three or four rats. The cage I have has too much room I need anyway. Wouldn't be a big loss.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

xxTheRatChampion said:


> I actually only own three rats :/ Current cage takes up too much room and its too hard to clean. Be easier for a smaller cage that would still hold everything they need. I never asked suggestions for a cage that could atleast hold three or four rats. The cage I have has too much room I need anyway. Wouldn't be a big loss.


Whats the cage you have now? that might be more helpful for people to understand th size of cage and maybe help you find a cage that will work for you. But even with three rats you still may not get a "small cage" depending on what you mean by small.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Three rats will still need 6sq feet, so all cages will have to be about that size. A rat manor might fit your desire. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I have 2 rat manors one for my ladies and one for the boys and they seem to enjoy it though I did take the center divider out for more vertical space/hammocks, it's kind of a pain to put together though but easy to clean and I like the doors. they can fit up to 3 rats. the only thing I don't like is that my water bottles don't sit right because of the bars being horizontal.


----------



## golden704 (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know how old your rats are but my 8 week old girls have plenty of room in a ware natural wood rat cage. Super easy to clean if you line the wood shelves with paper towels or fabric. It fits in the tub and is small enough to dump the mess into a trash can. It's nothing compared to a ferret cage but with a lot of free range it works nicely. I have 2 hammock, 2 water bottles, and a full size ferret litter box in mine and they still have room to run around. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

HelloClarice said:


> I have 2 rat manors one for my ladies and one for the boys and they seem to enjoy it though I did take the center divider out for more vertical space/hammocks, it's kind of a pain to put together though but easy to clean and I like the doors. they can fit up to 3 rats. the only thing I don't like is that my water bottles don't sit right because of the bars being horizontal.


I was thinking of putting two cages togeather. Really, I just need a cage that will still hold enough room for them and their toys, but just easier to clean. I have a Feisty Ferret. Still a smaller cage, but its bulk and heavy and very difficult to clean. I might end up building a DIY cage if I can't find a good enough one.


----------

